# Fertige .jar-Datei als Dependency distributen



## Linda1999 (20. Apr 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Projekt auf github, welches allerdings Dependencies aus dem mavenLocal repo braucht, da es bei diesen wegen rechtlichen Sachen nicht anders geht.
Jetzt habe ich das Projekt fertig, und könnte es auch mit Gradle builden. (Wenn ich die oben genannte dependency mit "compileOnly" einbinde, dann ist ja nichts in meiner fertigen jar, also darf ich diese jar distributen)

Allerdings möchte ich jetzt dieses Projekt bei anderen Projekten als dependency verwenden, was natürlich mit jitpack oder ähnlichen nicht geht, weil es dependencies aus meinem localmaven repo braucht. (wie man zu diesen dependencies kommt ist in der readme beschrieben, also jeder kann sich leicht diese dependency selbst holen, muss allerdings selbst gebuildet werden)

Nun will ich fragen, ob es einen Weg gibt, wie ich einfach mein Projekt veröffentlichen kann (z.B. als fertige jar) und damit anderen die Benutzung als dependency ermögliche. Natürlich könnte jeder die jar downloaden und dann in das projekt manuell hinzufügen, das ist nur ein unschöner weg.

Also meine Frage ganz kurz: Ist es möglich, eine .jar-Datei so irgendwo zu veröffentlichen, dass andere diese direkt mit Gradle/Maven/Ant benutzen können, ohne sie manuell herunterladen und hinzufügen zu müssen?


----------



## httpdigest (20. Apr 2020)

Natürlich ist das möglich.  Alle Libraries, die aktuell in Maven Central oder auf Bintray deployed sind, haben das ja schließlich auch geschafft.
Du brauchst nur eine Beschreibung deines Projektes und der Abhängigkeiten als Maven pom.xml Datei, oder du nutzt Gradle (welcher dann selbst eine pom.xml generiert).
Wenn du willst, dass Leute mit Maven deine Library als Dependency reinziehen können, ohne, dass sie zusätzlich Repository-Angaben in ihre eigene pom.xml hinzufügen müssen, muss deine Library auf Maven Central gepublished sein. oss.sonatype.org ist hierfür die erste Anlaufstelle: https://central.sonatype.org/pages/ossrh-guide.html


----------

